
Ask HN: Firefox Extension Like Hacker News Sidebar? - slouch
Hacker News Sidebar is a chrome extension that tells me when I&#x27;m reading a page that has been submitted to Hacker News. It produces a button that pops out the thread, and I love it. I&#x27;m switching to Firefox, and it doesn&#x27;t seem to exist there. Can anyone recommend a similar extension?
======
MzHN
Haven't tried it out personally, but some Chrome extensions work in Firefox
due to the WebExtensions API.

Maybe look into that? Keywords: chrome extensions in firefox

